# Layout in the Netherlands



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Oke, hope this is the right place in this forum to place some pictures of my layout. Had some small problems with 
the forum-master. All was solved very nicely. Now its my turn.

Started around 1985 with my first layout in the garden of my parents. Started with a starter-set and later that year bought quite some track and small

rolling stock 2-hand. It was time to build a garden layout.





























Around 1990 I stopped with the hobby. Women became much more important. And yes. It was with result. After several mistakes found the right

woman for me, we married in 1998. Bought our own home in 2000 with a small garden. And yes. The hobby was back. Started laying some track

and found the best plan for me to fill the garden with LGB.

1e attempt.



















































Wright at the beginning of the build up of this layout I started with digital control. In that time the 
only brands I could find were: the first LGB MZS, Lenz and Zimo. I choose for Zimo. So all loco's accept

one Kiss are equipt with Zimo. I also have the hardware in place for the block system with the MX9. Only

now I need to sort out the software.































And now after several updates and changes. 





































































And some video


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice string of photos Marc. You have a wonderful looking railroad. Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the night shots! 
Well done, 

Harvey C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, loved those night shots!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great railroad Marc


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you here Marc! 

Thanks again for the RhB project e-mails, my spamfilter caught some of the other e-mails, hence why the problems, sorry.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, 
Looks like a great use of the existing space with lots of operating possibilities.What's the size and where do the tracks at the left of the station go? 

Dave


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I love that station, especially at night. Great looking layout. 
Paul


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Marc, I certainly agree with others. You have a beautiful layout, to truly be proud of. And like others, I particularly liked your night time shot of the station area. That really looks like the real thing!!

Ed


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, beautiful layout. You must have found the right woman since she allowed you to breach the house with two train tunnels. Way to go. 
Joe


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all of you. 

The layout













Bloksystem 












Some more nightshots, since you love them.



























































Some links to my photo-album.


Joined the club Spoor2Club here in the Netherlands. Last March went to a event in Germany with 5 other of the club. We had a layout at the event. 
Will give more details about that later. I am making tables right now for that. But more info about that later.


Photo Album Neumunster 

Event Breskens June 2008


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Marc! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking layout Marc. I really like how you did the village area using the loop.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Those nite shots are really nice, great job Marc, what part of the Netherlands?

tom h


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc-

Another question about another one of your club's kitbash projects.... What is the model of the large steamloco to the left in this photo from your album? I assume an RhB SLM 4/5?

http://picasaweb.google.nl/marcenkarin/SPOOR2CLUB#5309062804278006962

Better photo with a Dutch PCC here:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/marcenkarin/SPOOR2CLUB#5309062862892155682


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Marc,

Welcome to the board!

Those pictures were very nice. I like to see 'foreign' layouts because the cars, buildings and things are usually so different. I liked the picture of the red and green locomotives coming out of the tunnel. And the night pictures were excellent. Thank you for taking time to post the pictures.

Les


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05/25/2009 8:30 PM
Marc,

Welcome to the board!

Those pictures were very nice. I like to see 'foreign' layouts because the cars, buildings and things are usually so different. I liked the picture of the red and green locomotives coming out of the tunnel. And the night pictures were excellent. Thank you for taking time to post the pictures.

Les

*Like Les said.. Very nice layout, Marc...... Love the trains and the neat train barn.... You did a great job on it and we like to see trains from the other side of the pond.







*


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, gorgeous layout! I especially love those lit night scenes  Thanks for sharing pictures and videos.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful layout. I really like the night photos and your cute little shop.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Well its my holiday right now, so all the stuff out and drive around. Weather is good so far, so I was able to take the camera and make some new shots.

First of all the people who run this layout needed a place to hang out !!!


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

People waiting for the trains.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

First train to enter the station is the Davos with green wagons
































Quickly followed by the Thusis with his red wagons


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

After a while the Davos is the first to leave the station.





































The bagage is loaded into the wagons and the Thusis leaves the station as well.




















After the trains leave night falls.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Next morning a special train comes along.

























































(sorry, but fences are in the making.)


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

And some final photo's


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

And last but not least some film.....


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope you all enjoyed teh show. Sorry, its was to long ago since I posted something, but hope this makes up for it.

Myself and a freind are organising a LGB event here in Rotterdam and that takes quite some time to sort out.












and this is my trackplan for the event. about 12,5 * 5 meters.












and an other from my co-organiser. 19*9 meters


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote 

Hope you all enjoyed teh show. Sorry, its was to long ago since I posted something, but hope this makes up for it.

Myself and a freind are organising a LGB event here in Rotterdam and that takes quite some time to sort out.


.....................







...........................

*Hi Marc Scheltens..* 

*That a neat layout and lots and lots of detail.


Question ....

I copy-ed the sign to show the name Rotterdam.. 
I had those decals left over from a G-Scale R/C Tug I got about 10 yrs ago.. 

I build a 4 foot barge for it and I used the name Rotterdam decals for the name on back of the badge.

Can you tell me if that's a town name or what is the name to? Just curious what it means.

tks later Noel 
*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Very impressive, Mark!

Les


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
Zeer aardig. Goede video's en foto's.
Uw lay-out is beter dan Madurodam.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That is too cool. Love the details


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible work Marc. Congratulations. Your layout demonstrates that you don't need a huge amount of space to have a great G layout.

Gary


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for the laqte reply. Been on vacation. 



Rotterdam, its one of the biggest ports in Europe.


The only boat that i know of with the name Rotterdam, see the links..

http://ssrotterdam.netcamcenter.nl/


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

First of all, everyone all the best for 2010.

New year, new website. Marc's Train Station has changed into www.RHBSTATION.nl


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Today finally a day for running trains in the snow.


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Boy those people standing shoulder deep in the snow look cold! Great layout and pictures, particularly the nighttime snow shots. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, great pix of a great layout, thanks!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, I had a bit of a problem with the images but that's all fixed. 

I so glad, now I'm able to see and experience your magnificent layout. What a masterpiece!!!!!! 

Thanks so much for posting the images and sharing it.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Marc, you could have a pic of your layout on every month of the calender! Great shots, thanks for sharing.

Tom H


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Beautiful RhB!

Chip


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

A small update about my garden layout.

Its no longer there anymore. I decided to break down the layout. The trains I want to run are to big for my garden.
Now I am building a small test circuit in the attic. For driving I want to arrange driving days and visit events and other big layouts.










My test circuit in the attic.


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

i really enjoyed this post. thanks for sharing!


----------

